# Wyndham Presidential Reserve Program



## jplehtola (Jun 16, 2013)

I am a VIP platinum owner. Recently I have heard that a Presidential Reserve member pays only a fraction of the maintenance fees that Wyndham Club Access owners pay. In addition, they get access to the Registry Collection resorts. We have recently stayed at two of them, and they were great. One was the Wyndham Dye Villas in Myrtle Beach, SC and the other was Wyndham Sundara Cottages in Wisconsin Dells. The other locations in the Registry Collection look awesome. I would like to hear more feed back and experiences from Presidential Reserve owners. Is it true that your yearly maintenance fee are about 1/4 the cost of what Wyndham Club Access owners pay? If that is the case, I would save about 3000 dollars per year. Do Presidential Reserve owners also have access to the same inventory as the Club Wyndham Access owners in addition to the extras in the Registry Collection? Do Presidential Reserve owners get the same VIP benefits, such as 50% discount on points within 60 days of check-in? How many guest passes per year? What are some of the pros and cons of being a Presidential Reserve member? We have one million points already, but the extra investment would be about another 50k.


----------



## am1 (Jun 16, 2013)

jplehtola said:


> I am a VIP platinum owner. Recently I have heard that a Presidential Reserve member pays only a fraction of the maintenance fees that Wyndham Club Access owners pay. In addition, they get access to the Registry Collection resorts. We have recently stayed at two of them, and they were great. One was the Wyndham Dye Villas in Myrtle Beach, SC and the other was Wyndham Sundara Cottages in Wisconsin Dells. The other locations in the Registry Collection look awesome. I would like to hear more feed back and experiences from Presidential Reserve owners. Is it true that your yearly maintenance fee are about 1/4 the cost of what Wyndham Club Access owners pay? If that is the case, I would save about 3000 dollars per year. Do Presidential Reserve owners also have access to the same inventory as the Club Wyndham Access owners in addition to the extras in the Registry Collection? Do Presidential Reserve owners get the same VIP benefits, such as 50% discount on points within 60 days of check-in? How many guest passes per year? What are some of the pros and cons of being a Presidential Reserve member? We have one million points already, but the extra investment would be about another 50k.



Not true.  PR are VIP.  Unless bought resale.


----------



## Ron2 (Jun 16, 2013)

Like you we are also VIP Platinum owners and have been given the sales pitch for becoming Presidential Reserve at Dye Villas. As I understand it, the lower MF is based on the resort where you buy into Presidential Reserve and Dye Villas being a newer resort has lower MF just like National Harbor. It is most likely that Wyndham is subsidizing MFs at these resorts until they are sold out after which the fees will rise. The fact that you must buy an additional 300K points (or more) to become PR will, as we’ve been told, increase our total annual cost despite the lower cost per thousand points at Dye Villas. We have stayed in Presidential Reserve units and depending on which resort you’re at, they are not that much different than the regular presidential units. We have seen that to be the case at National Harbor and Bonnet Creek. If you have the money and like the option for the Registry Collection and don’t mind paying the extra fees associated with it, then Presidential Reserve is for you. By the way, we were told that had we made the jump to PR when we were still Gold at 760K points it would have been much cheaper because you need to increase your ownership by 25% in order to become PR. Just one of the things they don’t tell you until its too late.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 16, 2013)

There aren't enough savings in fees to ever justify $50K MORE in sunk purchase cost. You have already paid way too much for what you own. Don't continue to fall for these purposely confusing offers to "save" money. Make them put those savings in writing - guaranteed to be seen on your future bills. You will not get that as they know it isn't true. Enjoy what you already own and if you need to add (at 1 million points that doesn't seem likely) buy resale.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 16, 2013)

I believe the PR members pay a HIGHER CWP fee - more than the $.56 per K on ALL there points. Is $.62 per K.


----------



## ausman (Jun 16, 2013)

Prsidential reserve MF's are higher also than other owner's at the same properties.

Salesmen ususally take some small portion of truth and somehow make it seem what it is not.

That PR owners pay only a fraction of normal MF's is wrong and an outright lie.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 16, 2013)

Stay away from Wyndham sales people.

Giving Developer any more money is like using $100 bills  to  fuel your bar-b-que.

Remember VIP benefits are  sales  incentives and can  and have   been changed at Wyndham's whim!  Have posted details previously!

PR  MF is $.62/ 1,000.

Remember Wyndham is a marketing driven organization and always coming out with something "more gooder" like Apple but you only talking  a  few hundred not tens of thousands.


----------



## lprstn (Jun 18, 2013)

No more VIP or Presidential reserve benefits for me...they just keep changing them too much and you really get nothing concrete for them, nor can you give them away when you resale.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 18, 2013)

lprstn said:


> No more VIP or Presidential reserve benefits for me...they just keep changing them too much and you really get nothing concrete for them, nor can you give them away when you resale.



The only surprise is that it takes so long for so many owners to recognize that VIP is all smoke & mirrors without a bit of real substance. It was dreamed up as a way to do the nearly impossible - make grossly overpriced retail purchases seem to have a value. It worked by appealing to the buyers vanity ("wow - I'm VIP like Donald Trump or some rock star"). Meanwhile buyers pay big money for perks that they know upfront can't be resold (thus worthless for anyone else) and can be changed or even eliminated by Wyndham on a whim. Poof. All that extra money gone & no recourse as it is clear from the start "no guarantee". 

So many fall for the ego trip they seemingly can't throw those extra thousands away fast enough. It must amuse the sales Weasels to no end that it is swallowed by so many. 

As always, never buy Wyndham points except resale. And never pay a dime extra for VIP as for the vast majority they are an expensive scam that will never provide any value close to what is paid to get that bogus status.


----------



## tacdocky (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks like I dodged the PR bullet too.  We got into Wyndham three years ago and through luck and the greed of a sales rep to sell some units using old contracts we became single deed 1,000,000 pt owners for $118 per thousand.  We pay .375 per 1000 MF too.  EVERY time we travel we are bludgeoned by reps to "improve" to PR.  This time the great deal the BCR rep was making was $231 per thousand for 225,000 points and moving to a PR contract.   My wife and I always have the flexibility to book space available so over 75% of our travel is at 50% points cost.  They will pry my contract from my cold dead hands.  :annoyed:


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 30, 2013)

tacdocky said:


> Looks like I dodged the PR bullet too. We got into Wyndham three years ago and through luck and the greed of a sales rep to sell some units using old contracts we became single deed 1,000,000 pt owners for $118 per thousand. We pay .375 per 1000 MF too. EVERY time we travel we are bludgeoned by reps to "improve" to PR. This time the great deal the BCR rep was making was $231 per thousand for 225,000 points and moving to a PR contract. My wife and I always have the flexibility to book space available so over 75% of our travel is at 50% points cost. They will pry my contract from my cold dead hands. :annoyed:


 

1,000,(000) * 118 =  $ 118,000

So how do feel that your $ 120K Spend is worth less than $ 2,500  Lucky ?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 30, 2013)

tacdocky said:


> ...through luck and the greed of a sales rep to sell some units using old contracts we became single deed 1,000,000 pt owners for $118 per thousand.  ....



DUH?

My single 1,000,000 single point contract cost me $1,000 TOTAL === NOT $118,000 as tacdocky's developer's purchase.

So if I take my remaining $117,000 and invest it at 4%, my MFs will only cost me $1080 per year TOTAL (like $90 per month). Do I really care if I get any 50% off the points needed for any reservation? I am getting 81% off my MFs and I still have $117,000 of my cash.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 30, 2013)

tacdocky said:


> through luck and the greed of a sales rep to sell some units using old contracts we became single deed 1,000,000 pt owners for $118 per thousand.


 
I read that as a $118K Spend


----------



## tacdocky (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, $118 k.  I figure I have 50 years to travel if I reach my Great grandfathers age, and at 2 million points a year at my current rate of travel we do 17 7 night trips a year.  We always book 2 or 3 bedroom deluxe units or presidential units and adding in the maintenance fees it calcs to an average per night cost of $35.  That was the way I did my math.  I bought the way I did to purposefully get the VIP benefits since I have the flexibility to 100% of the time book at 50%.


----------



## tacdocky (Jun 30, 2013)

But Linda, your purchase has piqued my interest.  I can add a few million at your cost, and book them all at my 50%.  I could take every trip in a pres unit then.. Where did you find one mil for $1000?  Are you able to scan the space available units online to find the discount units too?  That rocks.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 30, 2013)

tacdocky said:


> But Linda, your purchase has piqued my interest. .... Where did you find one mil for $1000?  Are you able to scan the space available units online to find the discount units too?  That rocks.



eBAY. Home Resort is Royal Vista. 

eBAY prices have gone up in the last year or so. 

I use the ARP for my winter vacation home on the beach in South Florida. The condos next door cost $450,000-550,000 plus monthly association fees of  $1000+ plus electric, internet & cable TV costs ($450-600). 

Don't really use the discount window or unit upgrade much. Ever been to Royal Vista in Feb or Mar? My little avatar picture is from an oceanfront balcony I was staying at Royal Vista - both bedroom and the living room opened on a full length balcony over the sand for the beach. Had to close the balcony doors are the waves made too much noise for me to sleep.

PS Royal Vista is NOT part of the Club Wyndham Access. And there is almost nothing leftover at the 10 month booking window during Prime season.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 30, 2013)

And remember, I still have my $117,000 where the interest off that capital can pay for my MFs. If you buy more resale points, you still have to pay the MFs.

Might suggest you don't use any alledged rental income to cover those added MFs as the famous Wyndham sales staff brag about renting their own points or their clients' points. They only stay at a Wyndham resort if they have the employee rate of $40 nightly or they are using someone else's condo for free.


----------



## tacdocky (Jun 30, 2013)

I did some quick reading.  Looks like at the current exchange rate using my VIP I could exchange points for maintenance anytime during the year, and another 2 million points could almost zero my MF forever.   I could always add points if MF go up too.  Learning...  Hitting ebay,  so far only found 850,000 total.  Call this place Universty of TUG...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 30, 2013)

You might want to get the old calculator out. Trading points for MFs is NOT a very good ratio. Any NEW points you buy will have MFs due yearly on them also.

And there are several TUGGERs here who rent - and basicly only cover the cost of 50% of the points value with the free unit upgrade plus the $99 Guest Certificate.

Yes, there are a FEW Tuggers who rent very HIGH DEMAND SPECIAL EVENTs which require that resort's ARP - gaining a profit over their expenses. Others might rent to friends & family - but their rental efforts net a few dollars here and there. 

You need to check Last Minute Rental Thread here on TUG. Less than 50% of the listed rentals RENT and most are for far less than the $100/night.


----------



## tacdocky (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah,  looks like I may be better to take my lumps and have my accountant drop $50k into one of my high return funds to pay maintenance.  I still like the idea of buying cheap contracts to bump my total though.  Say I add a million off ebay through multiple buys, can I still book my entire total, say 2 mil, using my VIP discount making it act like 4 million?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 30, 2013)

duplicate post ...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 30, 2013)

tacdocky said:


> Yeah,  looks like I may be better to take my lumps and have my accountant drop $50k into one of my high return funds to pay maintenance.  I still like the idea of buying cheap contracts to bump my total though.  Say I add a million off ebay through multiple buys, can I still book my entire total, say 2 mil, using my VIP discount making it act like 4 million?



I have been here for almost 6 years. YOU STILL HAVE MUCH TO LEARN. You don't need to buy more points immediately - you just have the burn to buy. Learn first.

As for buying multiple contracts - why? Are you buying for ARP or ongoing cost of MFs? There are converted Fixed Weeks at some resorts and seasons which have even lower MFs than most of the low fee points resorts.

READ and LEARN!

PS Wyndham is not the only timeshare company on the globe. You can get Shell points for just about nothing - very nice resorts with many of them in areas where Wyndham does not have resorts (San Francisco, AZ, Napa Valley).


----------

